# Werteübergabe von einer  *.jsp in eine *.java ohne struts



## TRunKX (6. Okt 2005)

Also ich habe gerade mit der Hile fast alles gelesen was ich konnte leider war nie das dabei was ich gesucht habe oder ich habs einfach mal wieder nicht gerafft. Mein ausbilder sitzt hier wien Kesselflicker und schafft auch nix daher meine vermutlich recht einfache Frage:

Folgender Source

```
<form action method="get">



			
			

 Dienst
				.......................................                           
				<Select name = "Modus" size=3 >
					<option selected> <%="Normalmodus"   %>   </option>
					<option> <%="Dunkelmodus"   %>   </option>
					<option> <%="Schnellmodus"  %>   </option>
				</Select>
			</p>
		</td>
		<td>	
			

 Durchfuehrung                     
			    ......................................
				<Select name = "Durch" size=8>
					<option> <%="Direktversicherung"    %> </option>
					<option> <%="Unterstuetzungskasse"  %> </option>
					<option> <%="Pensionsfonds"         %> </option>
					<option> <%="Pensionskasse"         %> </option>
					<option> <%="Pensionszusage"        %> </option>
					<option> <%="Riesterrente"          %> </option>
					<option> <%="Basisrente"            %> </option>
					<option> <%="Privatrente"           %> </option>
				</select>
			</p>
		</td>
		<td>
			

 OASE Beratungsweg                
			    .....................................
				<Select name = "Beratung" size=10>
					<option> <%="Versorgungsluecke"                %> </option>
					<option> <%="Renditevergleich"                 %> </option>
					<option> <%="Produktvergleich"                 %> </option>
					<option> <%="ZieleWünsche"                     %> </option>
					<option> <%="Brutto Netto Rechner"             %> </option>
					<option> <%="Versorgunslohn statt Barlohn"     %> </option>
					<option> <%="Ersparnisrechner Basis Vorsorge"  %> </option>
					<option> <%="Versorgungsbilanz Automatisch"    %> </option>
					<option> <%="Versorgungsbilanz Manuell"        %> </option>
					<option> <%="Umschichtungsrechner"             %> </option>
				</select>
			</p>
		</td>
		<td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
		<td colspan="3">
			<button name='Start' value='Start' onClick=/> 
		</form>
		</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		</form>
```

So und jetzt die dazugehörigen Fragen:

1. Wie muss das form oben aussehen?
2. Wie muss ich den Button schreiben damit ich das dann an die Java Klasse übergeben kirege?
3. Wie kriege ich die Daten in der Java Klasse wieder aus der Session und wie die Session an die Java Klasse?

So das wären die wichtigsten Fragen. Wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet wäre ich extrem verbunden weil ich sonst meinen Urlaub für nächste woche nicht genehmigt bekomme und wieder nicht nach Hause komme!

Danke im voraus!


----------



## bronks (6. Okt 2005)

Tut mir leid, aber ich nehme an, daß ich nicht er einzige bin der die Fragen und das drumherum nicht ganz so versteht, wie Du es möchtest.

Hier könntest Du alles abschaun, was Du brauchst: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/41/tutorial-midnight.html


----------



## byte (6. Okt 2005)

```
<form name="foobar" method="post" action="something.jsp">
...
<input name="button1" type="submit" value="Abschicken" />
...
</form>
```

und so kommst du dann an die daten ran:


```
(String) request.getParameter("paramName");
```


----------



## TRunKX (7. Okt 2005)

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe. JEdoch scheint ihr tatsächlich nicht verstanden zu haben was ich will.


Ich muss in dem Moment wo der button ind der Form betätigt wird die werte aller drei Felder auslesen und so übertragen das sie in der *.java File noch immer nutzbar sind weil ich dann dort mit den Werten eine XML erstelle die dann verarbeitet wird.



sagen wir ich wähle dunkelmodus
                            Direktversicherung
                            Umschichtungsrechner

Dann drücke ich auf den button.

Jetzt will ich in die Verarbeitung und dort alle werte wieder sehen um sie in die XML zu packen!


Achja byto zu deinem Post nochmal ne Frage was ist mit paramName gemeint?

Jetzt verstehe ich warum ich nicht an den Request drankomme weil ich ein ControllerSubModel nutze wie komme ich den dann ann die Scheiss Daten?


----------



## Gumble (7. Okt 2005)

Was meinst du mit *.java? Ein Servlet? Dann kannst Du doch bequem alle moegliche ins Request stopfen und, wie byto geschrieben hat, dort wieder rausholen.
Beans waeren fuer die Datenhaltung elegant: <jsp:useBean id='myBean' class='package.class' scope='session'/>


----------

